
Tinycards Is Being Decommissioned - UkiahSmith
https://forum.duolingo.com/comment/39200018
======
FabHK
Pity. It was a cute little app for learning "Countries of Africa" or "Russian
numbers from 1 to 20" or "Greek Gods" or "European Capitals" and such, sort of
Anki-light.

